# Brisket



## LarryWolfe (May 7, 2006)

Had a 13lb packer that I trimmed and removed the point and froze for another time.  Rubbed with Wolfe Rub, using hickory wood, sand in the pan and Kingsford.  This is the first long cook on the Newer WSM that is kinda out of round but it seems to really be holding temps much better than I expected.  So far I've only done ABT's and Fatties on it.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (May 7, 2006)

Well Larry, you have shown us before that you can cook on anything! I'm sure this will turn out fine!


----------



## LarryWolfe (May 7, 2006)

I had one heat spike and now everything is settling in fine.  Cookers at 246* and the briskets at 142*


----------



## ScottyDaQ (May 7, 2006)

Mmmmm Brisket  :grin:


----------



## LarryWolfe (May 7, 2006)

Briskets at 165* and it's now in the foil until 190-195*.  It's looking and smelling pretty good so far!!


----------



## Guest (May 7, 2006)

Oh yeah, babe!  I'm gettin' hongry!!  =P~


----------



## wittdog (May 7, 2006)

Looking good  =P~


----------



## LarryWolfe (May 7, 2006)

Briskets in the cooler.  Threw a beer can chicken on after I pulled the brisket off.  I used about 1/4 can of beer and 1/4 of Scott's BBQ sauce and I lightly rubbed the chicken with Wolfe Rub.  I haven't done a beer can chicken in a very long time, I'm looking forward to seeing how it turns out.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (May 7, 2006)

Good eats at the Wolfe residence tonight! What time is crazywhiteman getting there? Oh god help me for that remark!


----------



## cleglue (May 7, 2006)

Larry,

It is all looking good.


----------



## john pen (May 7, 2006)

We were just talking about the beer can thing..is that on the grill or the WSM ?


----------



## Nick Prochilo (May 7, 2006)

john pen said:
			
		

> We were just talking about the beer can thing..is that on the grill or the WSM ?



You can do it either way. On the wsm, leave the water pan empty so you can get the temps up to the 300 - 350* range. Foil the pan so it's easy to clean and just leave out the water.


----------



## LarryWolfe (May 7, 2006)

john pen said:
			
		

> We were just talking about the beer can thing..is that on the grill or the WSM ?



It's on the WSM, but like Nick said you can do it either way.  I still have the sand in the pan from the brisket.


----------



## LarryWolfe (May 7, 2006)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> Good eats at the Wolfe residence tonight! What time is crazywhiteman getting there? Oh god help me for that remark!



He can come over whenever he wants, I know an old lady down the road the will make him a nice "special" sammich!


----------



## Guest (May 7, 2006)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> [quote="Nick Prochilo":2doa1dj6]Good eats at the Wolfe residence tonight! What time is crazywhiteman getting there? Oh god help me for that remark!



He can come over whenever he wants, I know an old lady down the road the will make him a nice "special" sammich!  [/quote:2doa1dj6]
    :lmao:  :lcry:  :lmao:


----------



## Green Hornet (May 7, 2006)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> [quote="Nick Prochilo":1i2mpkmu]Good eats at the Wolfe residence tonight! What time is crazywhiteman getting there? Oh god help me for that remark!



He can come over whenever he wants, I know an old lady down the road the will make him a nice "special" sammich!  [/quote:1i2mpkmu]

I try to avoid things with "special" in front of them! :!: 
But the beef-n-bird looks fantastic!


----------



## LarryWolfe (May 7, 2006)

Brisket and chicken are done!  Both turned out great!


----------



## oompappy (May 7, 2006)

We're not worthy of your presence on this board, Larry  =D>  :grin:  =D>


----------



## Finney (May 7, 2006)

You be my hero, Wolfedawg.


----------



## Green Hornet (May 7, 2006)

Man-o-man does that look good!


----------



## Guest (May 7, 2006)

Dammin! I hate it when you do that..... =P~  =P~  =P~  Back to the fridge...  

Fine lookin' grub!


----------



## Nick Prochilo (May 7, 2006)

Damn Larry, didn't you say you were going to look for a house in my neighborhood? Come on over and we'll see what we can find! Damn that looks good!


----------



## Puff1 (May 7, 2006)

oompappy said:
			
		

> We're not worthy of your presence on this board, Larry  =D>  :grin:  =D>


I second that #-o 
Awesome job bro' =D>  =D>  =D>


----------



## LarryWolfe (May 8, 2006)

Awwwww shucks!  You guys are far too kind!  Thanks!  The brisket turned out great, good flavor, tender, etc...  But I was disappointed in the chicken.  It was tender and moist, but it really lacked flavor for some reason.  I put beer and Scotts in the can thinking that would give it a good flavor but it was pretty bland.


----------



## cleglue (May 8, 2006)

Larry,

It all looks great.  I haven't smoked a chicken in years.  I bought some nice holder so I need to get them out and try it.  Have you ever injected the chicken and did the beer can method at the same time?


----------



## Gary in VA (May 8, 2006)

awesome lookin brisket there Larry.. just awesome...


----------



## LarryWolfe (May 8, 2006)

cleglue said:
			
		

> Larry,
> 
> It all looks great.  I haven't smoked a chicken in years.  I bought some nice holder so I need to get them out and try it.  Have you ever injected the chicken and did the beer can method at the same time?



No but I'm thinking about doing it next time!  Usually I smoke split chickens and they're sooooooooo much better.


----------



## Kloset BBQR (May 8, 2006)

It all looks great Larry.  Nice smoke ring on the brisket!


----------



## Nick Prochilo (May 8, 2006)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> Awwwww shucks!  You guys are far too kind!  Thanks!  The brisket turned out great, good flavor, tender, etc...  But I was disappointed in the chicken.  It was tender and moist, but it really lacked flavor for some reason.  I put beer and Scotts in the can thinking that would give it a good flavor but it was pretty bland.



I strictly use this for my lawn only! Never put it in your food!


----------



## LarryWolfe (May 8, 2006)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> [quote="Larry Wolfe":1ccvd2ih]Awwwww shucks!  You guys are far too kind!  Thanks!  The brisket turned out great, good flavor, tender, etc...  But I was disappointed in the chicken.  It was tender and moist, but it really lacked flavor for some reason.  I put beer and Scotts in the can thinking that would give it a good flavor but it was pretty bland.



I strictly use this for my lawn only! Never put it in your food![/quote:1ccvd2ih]

Stop right there yound man!!  You're sounding like a Lawngeye.......never mind don't go there!


----------



## Puff1 (May 8, 2006)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> [quote="Larry Wolfe":3swjo3z3]Awwwww shucks!  You guys are far too kind!  Thanks!  The brisket turned out great, good flavor, tender, etc...  But I was disappointed in the chicken.  It was tender and moist, but it really lacked flavor for some reason.  I put beer and Scotts in the can thinking that would give it a good flavor but it was pretty bland.



I strictly use this for my lawn only! Never put it in your food![/quote:3swjo3z3]
  :lmao:


----------

